# '20s Hawthorne Project



## azbug-i (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up this hawthorne frame/fork/crank set/seat/bars/stem/ badge from a friend on here and turned it into a roadster of sorts. It rides GREAT!! I didnt take too many pictures but the first is from day one assembling it from the ground up, and fit checking the rear wheel. 

The wheel set is a 700c wheelset with a coaster brake rear hub, 3/8s axles. The hub spacing is much narrower on the new rear wheel than the frames drop outs are, so I basically shimmed the wheel by putting washers between the hub jam nut and inside of the drop out, on both sides. It centered up very nicely, thankfully. The front wheel I had to remove the jam nuts in order for the wheel to fit because the fork legs are more narrow than the hub. I also had to have my buddy grind the 3/8s axle down (more slot the axle) to fit the fork. The tires are 700c-35mms. 

I put some new repop pedals and new repop grips on it for now but they are subject to change. I'm going to make some fork braces and a new stem bracket, and some truss rods for it. Pics to come whenever that happens. 

The bike seriously rides SUPER awesome. My buddies that have seen and ridden it want it. Im pretty happy with it. 










as it sits now








Have a tank now!! Need to make a horn bracket


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice job!  Those chainwheels are my favorite.  Motorbikes with 700c or 28 in wheels are the next big thing I think.


----------



## mike j (Nov 4, 2013)

Lookin' good. I'm working on a similar one myself. They are really nice bikes. The tires look like  Bontrager's , they're working out well for me.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

**

my tires are bontragers as well! they are great!!

doug, I think you might be right! 

thank you for the compliments!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

There were two models, a Flyer and a Deluxe. So be carefull when scoring a tank. Only a flyer tank will fit a Flyer opening, and vice-versa. bri.

Here's a Deluxe... It's tailing(closest to saddle) edge is a tad shorter than the Flyer's


----------



## tailhole (Nov 4, 2013)

*I agree*



dougfisk said:


> Nice job!  Those chainwheels are my favorite.  Motorbikes with 700c or 28 in wheels are the next big thing I think.




I have a couple of 30's Schwinn motorbikes set up this way and a few friends here in Denver do to, they're fun and fast with the right gear ratios.  And the alloy rims (I use Velocity deep-Vs and Velocity blunts - formerly called P-35s) make the bikes much lighter.  Recently I've set a tall frame and plan to do another soon.  Super fun bikes.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

*thanks for the info*



bricycle said:


> There were two models, a Flyer and a Deluxe. So be carefull when scoring a tank. Only a flyer tank will fit a Flyer opening, and vice-versa. bri.




Oh great thank you for the info on the tank! Ill be keeping my eye out for a flyer tank but Im not counting on finding one haha.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

*your bikes*



tailhole said:


> I have a couple of 30's Schwinn motorbikes set up this way and a few friends here in Denver do to, they're fun and fast with the right gear ratios.  And the alloy rims (I use Velocity deep-Vs and Velocity blunts - formerly called P-35s) make the bikes much lighter.  Recently I've set a tall frame and plan to do another soon.  Super fun bikes.




do you have any pictures of yours? they sound very cool!

my bike BOOGIES! I have a 9t on the rear. It moves, to be sure. And is light!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Nice job!  Those chainwheels are my favorite.  Motorbikes with 700c or 28 in wheels are the next big thing I think.




What Doug said^^^^^^^^. Pre-33' motorbikes are gonna RULE shortly.  Cheaper & fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

*would love to see pics!*

would love to see pictures of these bike / builds you all are mentioning 

they are cheap, well cheap compared to some ballooners of course!


----------



## tailhole (Nov 4, 2013)

*Pics*

You bike is super cool.  I like these frames, when you set them up, it feels like you're way up in the air and glide down the the road.  Here are a few of mine and a couple of bikes owned by friends that I ride with...



Here's my '35 tall with Velocity Blunt rims.






Here's my bike with a friend that went the other way and put 29ers on a Shelby, the tire clearance is about 1/8th inch on his!





Here's a Dayton I had with Deep-Vs on it, but I sold the frame, kept the wheel set.





My teens Iver set up with Deep-Vs








Another '35 Schwinn I have set up this way.





And another friend's Hawthorne, not sure what brand rims he's running, but they're alloy 700s.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

*!!!!!*

Awesome bikes! All of them. My favorite is the Dayton


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 4, 2013)

*schwinn too*

I really like the 35 Schwinn too!


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2013)

I like 'em all, those hanging wrenches are a nice touch.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 21, 2013)

Im going to machine a plate to hang in between the top tubes, and paint it. This bike is awesome to ride!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 20, 2013)

*tank added*

Have a tank now!! Need to make a horn bracket


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 1, 2015)

gonna update pics and be posting this for sale


----------

